# How often do you change the sanding band on your dremel?



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

This is a dumb question but I'm curious. Assume a larger breed dog. I usually change the band about every other groom. I want the sessions to be speedy and I'd rather blow through bands faster than prolong the sanding session. What do you do?


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

I have two lab-mixes and i change it about after 3 times...so after 6 dogs


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, you guys change em fast. I do probably 20-30 dogs before they wear out enough to need changing. If the nails are really long, I trim some off first. Also, make sure you are using the top and bottom of the band and not just the middle.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

I just like it to be done fast


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Salina said:


> I just like it to be done fast


Me too. Time is money.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, those are two different perspectives!  I like to be done fast, too, but it sounds like I can go longer on a single band than 1-2 grooms for sure. I think the issue may be that I'm using a cordless and it doesn't spin as fast as it should, so it needs more bite on the band to get the job done??


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

winniec777 said:


> Well, those are two different perspectives!  I like to be done fast, too, but it sounds like I can go longer on a single band than 1-2 grooms for sure. I think the issue may be that I'm using a cordless and it doesn't spin as fast as it should, so it needs more bite on the band to get the job done??


 That could be? Mine is cordless too, but its high powered. I use it on highest setting, and only need a very light touch, that probly helps save the band too. The harder the touch, the faster the wear.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Speed - possibly another problem. I use the lower setting because I thought I read somewhere that the high speed get the nail too hot? I'm using the shop grade cordless dremel, not the pet one (that was too wimpy for my 85 lb dog). So the higher speed is ok if I use a light touch?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Soro gets more skittish if I use the highest setting. But I might have to try that out and just go lighter. I do press pretty hard I think. Also, I agree with clipping as much as possible first. I only use the dremel to smooth out edges or get just a smidge more nail off because I can't see the quick in mine.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

This is my dremel. I never use it on lower than 10, so 35,000rpm. All you need is a very light touch. No problems with heat, as I also dont hold it on the nail the whole time, rather quick, light touches. Takes seconds per nail.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I usually go through about 30 dogs before I change it as well.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol, meant to put a link of what dremel I have...and a dog kicked it off the table today and bent the shaft so now it sounds like a jackhammer, so have to order a new one. Grrr. 
www.amazon.com/Dremel-8000-03-10-8-Volt-Lithium-Cordless/dp/B0000DEZL9


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

DJEtzel I see you are in Kalamazoo. I was just there last week showing my Airedale at the West Michigan Cluster in the expo center.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

This is the dremel I have... definitely not the best I could buy, but it gets the job done for sure. 
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-15-Mul...e=UTF8&qid=1353166403&sr=1-14&keywords=dremel



Graco22 said:


> DJEtzel I see you are in Kalamazoo. I was just there last week showing my Airedale at the West Michigan Cluster in the expo center.


Very nice! I usually pay attention to when we have clusters and stop by, I didn't even know there was one going on last week. haha. I'm definitely more into dog sports now.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> This is the dremel I have... definitely not the best I could buy, but it gets the job done for sure.
> http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-15-Mul...e=UTF8&qid=1353166403&sr=1-14&keywords=dremel
> 
> I have that dremel too, that I use at home on my own dogs on occassion when I forget to do it at work. I don't like it near as much, takes alot longer, but the speed just isn't there for this one..but of course, it works just fine. I can see why you would have to change bands more often, as you have to use more pressure with the slower speeds, and it wears the bands more. I won't buy another one of these, but def a decent, cheaper option.
> ...


It was a big show. I put a 3 and 4 point major on my dale, and got dumped the other 2 days. But did get a group 3 and 4 in the owner/handler groups. Only 2 singles to finish him. Its a nice area up there.


----------

